
Cancer flashlights, solar leaves, and other killer new ideas from innovators - slaterhearst
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/americas-next-killer-ideas-from-google-under-armour-and-more/249037/#.TtOTQMs49h4.hackernews
======
GiraffeNecktie
"Indium is also a rare earth element, making it scarce and expensive."

